# Pax wanted his wallet so he could tip.



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I shared this in the Seattle forum but here goes.

"Highlight of my day was a Microsoft guy going to the convention center at 1.5 surge not too great, not too bad. Anyways we are on 520 almost to Seattle and he realizesaid he forgot his wallet. Asked me to take him home in Redmond then back to the convention center. What did he need his wallet for? So he could tip!!! His fare ended up being 80 bucks pre uber cut but "Oh well Microsoft is paying it"


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

How much was the tip?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I shared this in the Seattle forum but here goes.
> 
> "Highlight of my day was a Microsoft guy going to the convention center at 1.5 surge not too great, not too bad. Anyways we are on 520 almost to Seattle and he realizesaid he forgot his wallet. Asked me to take him home in Redmond then back to the convention center. What did he need his wallet for? So he could tip!!! His fare ended up being 80 bucks pre uber cut but "Oh well Microsoft is paying it"
> 
> View attachment 96206


It's was your money all along. It was a refund for all the crappy Windows vista and Windows 7.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

that is truly unique vs the norm "i'd tip you but I forgot my wallet" or "i'd tip you but I don't carry cash" and the old reliable fav..."uber includes the tip in the fare"


----------

